# ""  , , -,-, -

## laithemmer

**    ,     ,     ...  , ...     쳺 -    ,   .   ,  !   ,       -   ,         .       ,     ,      -   ,    ,     ,       . *
            !* 
       ?        ,     ,    ))))))  **  -  ,     ?   ,     (    ,   !),  ,      ,    . 
     .    .    -  ,   ,          :)

----------


## admin

,     ,     - 䳺.

----------


## laithemmer

*fragov*,  ,         !
    .
  ,    ,  쳺 -       Ĳ!   , , , ,  ,       -   ,

----------


## admin

*laithemmer*,  ,      .         .  

> !  !   !
>        ,
>    , , ,
>     !!!
>      : ", ,   !
>   ,     !"
>           ?
>      -  !

----------


## Olio

> -   ,

     ,   ,    ,    .  ,        , , ,        , : ", ?!!"   

> - 䳺.

  ,  ,   䳺?

----------


## laithemmer

> laithemmer,  ,      .        .

     .     ! 
   -   ?  ,    ,  ,     ,    ,       . 
,   !         "     ......",        )))   

> ,  ,   䳺?

  ҳ  )) ,  ,   "" -       -,     ,      ))

----------


## kobieta

.     ... - ... .      .   - , .        -   ?     ,   !!!!    ,  ...      ,    ....       .

----------


## fabulist

> ,   .

  ...   ... ""... "". .....

----------


## nickeler

, ,        .         . 
     .       .
      ,       ...      .

----------

: ,    __   ?    ?        .  , ,        .

----------


## 23q

...    ?    .

----------


## aneisha

.      ,  ,           .   ,  ,     (,  ,     ,    )   (             ,            ).  ,     !

----------


## 23q

,  .  ,                    .

----------


## Sir_2006

... , .     -    ,   (    ,        ).            ( ,   ).     ()  .         ,     .  ?

----------


## laithemmer

! ҳ        (      ,  ),          ,    .   ....   .

----------


## Gonosuke

. 
     , ,   ,      ,            .   ,       ,         )))))

----------


## laithemmer

*Gonosuke*,       ,   ,            . 
 ,   .     .

----------


## Gonosuke

-  ...                  ,    ,      ,        ,      .        5     ,  ,  ,         )))) 
  ,    ?   -   ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

*Gonosuke*,    )))    .    )   -,    . 
ͳ  ,    Ϻ  .     .     ,   .   ,   ,     ,     .      ....

----------


## les

ĳ     
, ,       ,    - ,     .    ,          - ,    (     ).
   ,   . ͺ,        ,    " "  .   ,    ,    -  .
    .       .

----------


## .

,      ,     ,     , , ,       ,   .        ? 
      .......

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

  ͳ,   .       ,     -  ,   )

----------


## S

> -  ,     ?   ,     (    ,   !),  ,      ,    .

             .     .     

> ,   ,

     ,   ,      (  )   .   -,   .        ,    ,  ,          .       ,   15 ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,      ,     ,     , , ,       ,   .        ?
>    .......

       -  ,    .          50 ))))

----------


## rust

...   ... 
  .
-     ?
-   !!!       ...

----------


## Scald

> ,      ,     ,     , , ,       ,   .        ? 
>       .......

  Selfownage?

----------


## jamlife

> (  )   .   -,   .        ,    ,  ,          .       .

   ,   ) .   90 . .

----------


## S

, ,  ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## *AfinA*

> , ,  ,    ,   ,    .

  
   ,    ?
     ..  ))

----------


## S

**AfinA**, " "   . ,   .      ,   .

----------


## Fantasy

:  ,  , ,    .   ,    " ".    .

----------


## jamlife

> :  ,  , ,    .   ,    " ".    .

    .))))) 
, , .      ,   ,  .

----------


## *AfinA*

> **AfinA**, " "   . ,   .      ,   .

        ,   ,        ,    .         .     21       ..    !  

> ,   15 ,   .

    ? ))

----------


## S

**:     

> ? ))

   
15      ""      ,        ,        .    
     ,  ,       ,       , ,  . Ÿ         - .      .  -    .

----------


## bigmozes

> ... ,     ?...

  ,         ,  ?

----------


## sharasha

,      ,     " ".    !
    . 
 (     ) , , ,   .  : "    /  ??"

----------


## Olio

> ,  ?

   )))

----------


## Gonosuke

,  -  "  "? )))      ,         )))

----------


## Olio

> ,  -  "  "?

  *Gonosuke*,      ,    ,    ,         (    "    ,     ..." () :)

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

      . : "     ,   .... !" )))

----------


## Olio

))) ...?   ?)))

----------


## S

> ,  -  "  "? )))

   ,      "",     ,     ,    .     ""        .

----------


## jamlife

> : ,       ?    ?       .  , ,        .

        ,    ,  . ))))

----------

""

----------


## laithemmer

> ,         ,  ?

  ,      .   )))    -    ,    :)    ""   

> ,  -  "  "?

   

> : "     ,   .... !"

    !! )      ,   !!!  , ?

----------


## S

> -    ,    :)

  *laithemmer*,      ?

----------


## laithemmer

> laithemmer,      ?

  *S*, ,  ,      -        "".    ,   ...   ....
-!!
 ,     ,    )))

----------


## S

> ,   ..

  .

----------


## laithemmer

> 

      ,       )
,  -  .    :)   - .   -  .  )    ,   **)))))))    ,     ,    ....,  ))  *S*,   ?     "" ?)

----------


## S

> S,   ?     "" ?)

    ,   ,   ,   : ".   ".  ,   , ,    ,     .   ...  
    (),      ,           .       .   ,            .        ,      .

----------


## sharasha

-.
. .
     ... , ,  ( ).   .  : ",         .  !".   .
  .  ,     ,   !))))

----------


## S

> ",

   
 - ,         .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,

         ,       !!!
.....

----------


## S

> ,      !!

  ,       .

----------


## sharasha

> ,      !!!
> .....

  !)))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,       .

   .
        .
P.S.   ...
   ...
     ...    .

----------


## jamlife

> - ,

     ,     .    _))

----------


## erazer



----------


## jamlife

> 

    ,        ,     ) .

----------


## Gonosuke

> (),

          .  .

----------


## sharasha

*Gonosuke*,        !)))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .  .

        ,     .   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke,        !)))

  - ))    .   ,       10  ""  ))))  
   ,   .  ,   ))      ,      ))))

----------


## aneisha

: "  //--,  ,    - ".    ,   .

----------


## sharasha

> : "  //--,  ,    - "

        ... )))))

----------


## Gonosuke

,    ?  ,    ,     .   ,     ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    ?  ,    ,     .   ,     ?

  ...

----------


## sharasha

*Gonosuke*,   , ,   ,    ?)
   ,  , 5  ,     .   ) . .)

----------


## nickeler

*Gonosuke*,  ,  ".  .            .    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke,   , ,   ,    ?)

   5     .     ,    ""           ))))   

> 

    ,   -  .   - - .

----------


## bigmozes

> ,      .   )))    -    ,    :)    ""

      ,       ,   !  

> !! )      ,   !!!  , ?

     ,       .  ,        .

----------


## sharasha

> - -

    -   ""  ?)))
    .       .      !

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   -  .   - - .

  ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

          ,    ,   .

----------


## Olio

" ")))  

> ,   ))

       : "    ?    !")))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    ,   .

        ,     .
           ...

----------


## erazer

> ,        ,     ) .

  .  ! 
     .        .
-  ,  -     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     .

    12       ???  ,  )))  
   ,     ,    ,     ...       .  ,

----------


## nickeler

*Gonosuke*, ..    ,  "".

----------


## Gonosuke

> -   ""  ?)))

   

> Gonosuke, ..    ,  "".

      . 
  -    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,       .  ,        .

    :     ???

----------


## aneisha

*laithemmer*,     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> laithemmer,     ?

  ³  ??  ,   (

----------


## aneisha

,   "" . 
    ?????????????????

----------


## laithemmer

> ?????????????????

  ?! ???  !!!     !!!

----------


## aneisha

,    ,     ))))

----------


## Olio

?.. ?!... ))

----------


## laithemmer

ͳ   !   !! ))      !  !  !  !

----------


## Olio

> !

  ,       ?)))))

----------


## laithemmer

, !!
       !

----------


## Olio

> !

   ,          ?)))

----------


## Sky

,       ))) 
   볺  -   --...              ' )))

----------


## bigmozes

> :     ???

    .   -  .

----------


## Un-Toxa

> ! 
>        ?        ,     ,    ))))))

  *laithemmer*   .        ,   .

----------

